# What foods should i stay away from?



## Alicia Casey (Nov 2, 2014)

So I was diagnosed with IBS a few weeks ago and since then I have been really scared about what I can and cannot eat, which isn't good because I have lost 10 pounds from being sick for three weeks on and off. Originally when I went to the doctor because of feeling nauseated so much they had told me that I had the stomach bug, but when they prescribed me medicine for it after taking it sometimes it would help and sometimes it wouldn't. After that my mom took me to another doctor to find out what was wrong with me since I wasn't getting better, the doctor did some tests and said I had a lot of acid in my stomach which was causing me to feel nauseated and he said I had IBS. After being diagnosed I talked my mom into letting me be homeschooled, I was a Junior in High school (I'm only 18) but I had missed ALOT of school from being sick and now I'm afraid to eat anything because I don't want to feel sick again so if any of you guys could help me out that would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Natzo (Aug 18, 2014)

Everyone will always say "it varies from person to person" its true but I've done a lot of research online that has helped me find out what i cannot eat. look online for what kind of IBS you suffer from and you should find some basic idea of what to avoid.

The list i found to avoid with IBS-D and swelling stomach to avoid

Breakfast cereals (fibre)

Brown bread/rice

Cakes,biscuits (wheat) & Pastrys

Fried or spicy foods

Citric juice

The only ones i know are true for me is Citric juice as i ended up in pain after a can of lemon fanta and spicy food (but only very spicy ones)


----------

